# code 215 and 250 rail users?



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

does anyone use code 215 rail or 250 rail? just wondering. I recently picked up a large box of G scale detail parts and misc stuff which included code 215 tenmile fishplate rail joiners plus an assortment of code 250 rail joiners and clamps in both brass and stainless steel. They are no use to me and wondered if anyone uses thi size of rail. I will probabbly post them on evilbay, but would like to hear from people using the stuff before I do. Could make you a good deal.

dan


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dansgscale on 19 Nov 2010 05:52 PM 
does anyone use code 215 rail or 250 rail? just wondering. I recently picked up a large box of G scale detail parts and misc stuff which included code 215 tenmile fishplate rail joiners plus an assortment of code 250 rail joiners and clamps in both brass and stainless steel. They are no use to me and wondered if anyone uses thi size of rail. I will probabbly post them on evilbay, but would like to hear from people using the stuff before I do. Could make you a good deal.

dan


I use code 215 Llagas Creek Nickel Silver track with standard gauge ties. Nice stuff! Presently it is all stacked (not so) neatly in the garage until I get my elevated structure rebuilt.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I had both code 215 and code 250 on my outdoor layout with no problems.


----------



## Brendan (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Dan,
What your location?
Brendan


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I've used code 250 for 15 years. No problems. Great stuff. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Dan 

The Tenmille stuff is actually code 200 or 205. I used code 215 NS for my first large layout and converted to 250 because it wasn't rigid enough for large Aster locos when sitting in wet ballast. It is excellent for American 3 ft narrow gauge and 1:32 standard gauge except fotr the heaviesat mainline rail. My opinion is that use of code 250 is widespread for those who have not had large investments in code 332 from LGB and Aristo track. 

Regards


----------



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

I have code 250 running 1:32. I have enough for immediate needs. I make my clamps and such. 


GaryR


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I have about 350 feet of Sunset Valley SS code 250 and wouldn't consider anything else; mostly because I never have to clean it. I'll be needing a ton of joiners and clamps next spring when I put my covered yard together, so please let us (me) know when you put your stuff on eBay. Hopefully you'll put 215 and 250 into separate auctions since I won't have any use for the 215.

JackM


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Code 250 is the biggest and best secret in outdoor railroading. With the cost of 332 brass going out of sight and actually restricting the hobby growth to a degree, code 250, costs far less, looks far better, has no operational deficiency even with LGB flanges, is easy to bend and solder, and can even be interfaced with existing 332 by the use of transition clamps from folks like split jaw. My own 22 year old line is a hodge podge of old LGB (all that was available) and much newer Sunset and AMS code 250. I have never looked back 

So you get a lower cost per foot, performance and looks, and the ability to use switches(turnouts) from some quality builders and not just switches from the usual 2 manufacturers with all their attendant issues. 

Jonathan/EMw


----------

